# Gentoo su un portatile...è il caso?

## Kranji

Ciao a tutti!

Spero di non sbagliare sezione e spero che la questione che stò per porvi (più che questione la si può definire una richiesta di informazioni) non sia già stata affrontata...

Molto semplicemente sono un utente che stà pensando all'opportunità di installare Gentoo sul proprio portatile la prossima settimana non appena finisce la sessione d'esami all'università.

Spiego però meglio la mia perplessità.

Attualmente sul mio portatile ho windows 7 (mi serve), Debian Stabile e Arch Linux (le due distro linux condividono la partizione di home). La mia intenzione sarebbe quella di piallare Arch Linux per metterci Gentoo.

L'interesse per Gentoo sarebbe totalmente a scopo didattico e, avendo sia windows sia debian stabile come sistemi di ripiego (da debian gestisco anche il grub), poco mi interesserebbe avere gentoo perfettamente funzionante sempre: appunto la vorrei usare per approfondire le mie conoscenze, per testare e fare esperimenti. Se funziona tutto subito tanto meglio, ma non è quello che chiedo (altrimenti lascerei Arch che gira).

Ed ecco la perplessità. Si tratta di un portatile come ho già detto, un portatile che di norma scalda parecchio. Dato che Gentoo prevede continue fasi di compilazione sia per l'installazione sia per gli aggiornamenti, e dato che le compilazioni credo tendano a stressare parecchio la CPU (non ho mai compilato nulla però io personalmente), è un rischio per la salute del portatile usare una distro di questa tipo? 

Il portatile si tratta di un Asus K52JU, con processore i3, 4GB di ram e scheda grafica ATI radeon HD 6370M con 512MB dedicati.

Di norma, sia con windows che con linux (driver ati proprietari), ho temperature di cpu, gpu e motherboard che si aggirano in media intorno ai 60°C. Con Arch Linux, kernel 3.9 e driver video open-source, la temperatura raggiunge e supera facilmente i 70°C se apro qualche gioco flash, gioco o guardo video (con le patch che devono arrivare con il kernel 3.11 spero la situazione migliori). Tutto ciò avviene con una base rialzata dotata di ventola.

Tra l'altro è anche un portatile che uso molto spesso (unico pc seriamente funzionante che ho) e che quindi stà tipo 10-12 ore al giorno (se non di più) acceso...

Con temperature come queste secondo voi c'è il rischio che compilando il portatile si surriscaldi eccessivamente? 

Ho sentito il bisogno di chiederlo per togliermi il dubbio: se il rischio con le temperature è eccessivo evito di bestemmiare su Gentoo giornate intere nel tentativo di installarlo; se invece potete assicurarmi temperature accettabil allora appena ho tempo mi ci butterei a capofitto xD

(in ogni caso la prossima settimana ho anche previsto l'apertura del portatile per pulirlo bene all'interno, cosa che non ho mai fatto dato che era in garanzia)

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che la garanzia, secondo le norme vigenti, non è invalidata da operazioni di smontaggio (tanto è vero che i portatili "normali" non hanno più parti sigillate) e che non lo si smonta (resta una operazione complessa) mai se non è necessario...

ma ormai la nostra civiltà e finita a donnine allegre e si vivacchia a suon di strafalcioni, dogmi assurdi e leggende urbane... con il primo cretino che, da una infima posizione di vantaggio, spara divieti a vanvera solo per darsi importanza, roba da "secoli bui"...

gentoo sul portatile è un'ottima idea, come ti testimonieranno tutti avere un sistema pienamente ottimizzato porta i suoi benefici, anche e soprattutto per consumi e dissipazione termica (quindi i valori arch e debian non sono indicativi e tanto meno quelli di windozz), la compilazione massiva sul portatile lo è meno, molto meno.

Dato che non ho mai usato il portatile per compilare o pensato di farlo, se non per piccole cose, non mi sono mai posto seriamente il problema 

(neanche nei termini ovvi del cambiare governor, quindi non so dirti quanto aiuta) ma la compilazione porta surriscaldamento anche sui fissi se è per questo.

Il problema non sono tanto gli aggiornamenti quotidiani (persino se provi a compilare libreoffice, lo ho fatto e l'unico problema è che dopo due ore il mio dannato HP non lo potevo prendere in mano per chiuderlo...) ma quando fai la prima installazione od hai più di cento pacchetti da aggiornare (del genere cambio di versione di X, di KDE con nuove QT e GTK; fanno almeno 250 aggiornamenti ed un centinaio di pacchetti da ricompilare tra emerge @preserved-rebuild e revdep-rebuild; capita di rado, fino ad ora non più di un paio di volte all'anno, ma capita).

Per questa ragione ho sempre compilato in un chroot sul fisso ed installato sul portatile i binari. Poi se devo compilare un paio di pacchetti per aggiungere una use o cose del genere mai trovati problemi.

Ti dico che tempo fa (quando ancora bazzicavo linuxday e similari) ho incontrato molti bimbiminkia (o annche attempati cog****i), per quel che ricordo, che usavano passarsi delle installazioni semicomplete e poi installare un paio di pacchetti per poi lamentarsi di come la loro gentoo vada male. Non lo fare.

Una gentoo compilata per un terzo in ottimizzazione per amd, per un terzo per i5 e per un terzo per i486 con chissà quali opzioni assurde da ricer non funzionerà mai (che poi sarebbe la ragione per cui dopo aver impostato il make.conf e l'ottimizzazione si lancia un emerge -e @system).

Spero che quelli che usano il portatile per compilare (e sono in molti) vogliano dire la loro.

In realtà le cpu moderne sono protette e si bloccano (e quando capita facilmente va a finire che devi ricompilare tutto) al surriscaldamento.

In ogni caso mantenere il portatile sempre al limite dell'autospegnimento è certamente causa di noie future e sicuramente ti troverai a dover sostituire la pasta termoconduttrice e rovinerai di certo i gommini della tastiera (il vecchio lo ho rovinato così).

Lo so che suona più come un "lasciate ogni speranza..." che un benvenuto ma questa è la triste realtà.

Inutile dire che l'idea di tornare alle costrizioni imposte dalle distribuzioni binarie mi induce ribrezzo ma gentoo è fatta così.

----------

## sabayonino

eccomi qua con Una Gentoo Xfce su un Fujitsu LifeBook-A Serie.

Tutta compilata sullo stesso.  A prestazioni ce l'ha fatta , scaldava un pò di più ma poi come scritto precedentemente , gli aggiornamenti "grossi" si contano sulle dita di una mano  all'anno. (ma non si è obbligato ad eseguirli tutti in un colpo solo se possibile)

Questo portatile ce l'ha fatta , ma mi sono capitati portatili vecchiotti o anche Mobo con processori lentini (ma non per questo non possono fare il loro dovere)

se non hai tempo e vuoi una compilazione ottimale , potresti fare  cos' :

- in un ambiente chroot  con la macchina più prestante ti crei i pacchetti binari da installare su quell'altra.

- sempre in chroot della macchina prestante ti quello che ti serve e poi fai un rsync (in rete o passando per le varie pennine USB/Dischi esterni)

 poi nella macchina destinata al SO ti configuri solo il bootloader e qualche pacchetto e l'fstab

ovviamente occorre settarele cflags adeguate.

io mi trovo bene con un rsync in rete  .... è anche un attimo se devo ricompialre un libreoffice ad esempio. lo compilo in chroot nella macchina più grossa , poi con rsync tasferisco il tutto al pc lumanca   :Rolling Eyes: 

di metodi ce ne sono parecchi. basta solo trovare il tempo e la voglia di provare.

ovviamente se ho fatto fare al pc lumaca qualche piccola compilazione ,sempre tramite rsync aggiorno il chroot dell'altra giusto per avere un sistema coeso .

 :Wink: 

ma puoi anche optare per distcc ma ricordxati di impostare lo stesso gcc ecflags per i pc di rete.

le scelte non mancano così come neppure la documentazione Gentoo su distcc etc...

ripeto : io con chroot e rsync in rete mi trovo benissimo (anche senza crearmi i binari)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kranji

 *Quote:*   

> Premesso che la garanzia, secondo le norme vigenti, non è invalidata da operazioni di smontaggio (tanto è vero che i portatili "normali" non hanno più parti sigillate) e che non lo si smonta (resta una operazione complessa) mai se non è necessario...
> 
> ma ormai la nostra civiltà e finita a donnine allegre e si vivacchia a suon di strafalcioni, dogmi assurdi e leggende urbane... con il primo cretino che, da una infima posizione di vantaggio, spara divieti a vanvera solo per darsi importanza, roba da "secoli bui"... 

 

Buono a sapersi. Ero convinto del contrario dato che tutti i computer che ho smontato (o ho visto smontare) erano sigillati con linguette e nastri vari. In ogni caso per il mio portatile cambia poco dato che la garanzia di due anni scade a fine mese, pazienza xD

Tornando al tema della discussione...

Entrambi mi confermate che il problema c'è e non è da sottovalutare, anche se il computer di sabayonino ce l'ha fatta. Probabilmente ce la farebbe anche il mio, non è di certo qualche ora a 80° a danneggiarlo, la mia preoccupazione è dovuta più che altro all'usura maggiore: ho solo questo pc e avrò solo lui ancora per molto tempo.

Entrambi consigliate di fare l'installazione e gli aggiornamenti "pesanti" appoggiandosi ad un altro computer (fisso) e lavorando in chroot. Peccato che il fisso non lo abbia xD Ho solo altri due portatili: uno più vecchio con una ventola mezza andata (si è rotto qualche cuscinetto e ora sembra un trattore pur raffreddando discretamente) e un netbook di mio fratello...entrambi con un processore meno potente dell'asus sul quale vorrei destinare Gentoo...

Direi che su tre computer non ne abbia mezzo adatto alle compilazioni corpose xD

Alla luce di ciò mi pare che la scelta migliore sia rimanere esclusivamente sulle distro basate sui binari precompilati, almeno finchè non riesco a raccattare un altro pc meglio raffreddato ma sufficientemente potente da poterlo usare come appoggio...peccato.

----------

## sabayonino

comunque non credo che come prima installazione il pc ne risenta.

il chroot per l'installazione lo puoi interrompere quando vuoi e riprenderlo successivamente. non sei obblicato a tenere acceso il pc H24

non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se compili un pacchetto pesante oggi , domani butti via il pc ... che pc sarebbe ?

su tutti i pc ci faccio girare Boinc a palla .... pure su questo (il fuji) con il quale  sto scrivendo ....

----------

## djinnZ

Ti invito a riflettere su questo: hai mai visto auto o moto con sigilli sul cofano? Evidentemente no, perché non possono e non hanno mai potuto farlo.

Con i computer forse la faccenda viene dai tempi andati (anni '70) quando i contratti di assistenza erano a base assicurativa (roba del genere 10% all'anno del valore indipendentemente dall'intervento) ed i computer non erano di proprietà dell'utilizzatore (leasing o nolo).

Puoi tranquillamente utilizzare il portatile ma non so quanto scaldi il tuo e quali siano le impostazioni del caso. Sul mio non notavo grandi miglioramenti rispetto a windozz ma non ho mai pensato di usare "conservative" o "user" come governor quindi giravano sempre a manetta (ed ho il sopetto che lasciare nella configurazione del kernel valori per NUMA e preemption troppo elevati aiuti a scaldare, ma non ho tempo per investigare).

Considera che il mio portatile attuale è un envy 17" famoso per raggiungere temperature assurde, quindi sono un tantino più paranoico del normale, so che se esagero rischio un'ustione di primo grado.

Ma se puoi cercherei qualcuno che ti possa mettere a disposizione un fisso decente per creare i primi binari. Poi se aggiorni spesso (rsync quotidiano e aggiornamento al massimo settimanale) con un i5 non ti troverai mai a compilare per più di un quarto d'ora/venti minuti. I dinosauri sono giusto una manciata e comunque (a parte libreoffice ed eclipse) non sono impossibili oggi come oggi.

Ovviamente è bene compilare in RAM anche se scalda di più riduci di molto i tempi che per me restano il fattore critico.

Come metodo io uso i chroot con i binari e non uso la macchina più veloce per compilare, ma visto che non fa altro che il file/print server non me ne curo (e se ci mette tre ore invece che dieci minuti chissenefrega, lo lascio la notte a ravanare). Nella peggiore delle ipotesi puoi pensare di usare il vecchio portatile per la prima installazione, anche se starà a compilare per due giorni e due notti.

----------

## Kranji

@sabayonino

Il portatile è un asus k52ju, con processore i3, comprato due anni fa.

Io non parlo di un'improbabile rischio che una sola compilazione rovini il pc, la mia preoccuapazione verte sul fatto se continue compilazioni (aggiornerei una volta a settimana,minimo) non fanno si di usurare di più il portatile di quello che si usurerebbe normalmente.

@djinnZ

Meglio così per quanto riguarda la garanzia allora, saprò meglio cosa fare e cosa non fare per eventuali prossimi futuri pc...

Il problema rimane sempre che non ho modo di appoggiarmi ad un fisso, né mio (perché non ce l'ho) né prestato: non posso piazzarmi ore e ore a casa di qualcuno che conosco e usargli il pc (non so quanto ci voglia a creare i binari, ma dato che sarebbe la mia prima volta, tra un errore e l'altro ho ragione di pensare che non me la possa cavare in un pomeriggio xD)...

Comunque ho provato a fare un test da Arch linux: ho provato proprio ora a far compilare (per una mezz'oretta, dopo ho interrotto) il kernel 3.10. Non mi sono preoccupato delle configurazioni, le ho messe a casaccio; mi son solo preoccupato di stressare la cpu per una mezz'oretta.

Il risultato è stato che per tutto il tempo il portatile ha tenuto temperature interne costanti di motherboard e cpu tra gli 83° e gli 86, c'è stato un attimo in cui ha avuto una punta di 87°C; la scheda grafica invece si è assestata a 69°. Ovviamente tutto questo mentre il carico sulle cpu è sempre stato per tutte al 100% per tutto il tempo.

Il test ho intenzione di rifarlo quando avrò smontato (probabilmente già domani) il pc e ripulito per bene all'interno...ma nel caso queste temperature si dovessero confermare, dite che è azzardato, per l'usura del pc sul lungo periodo, installarci gentoo? (senza appoggiarsi a computer esterni e quindi compilando tutto in loco).

----------

## sabayonino

 *Kranji wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il test ho intenzione di rifarlo quando avrò smontato (probabilmente già domani) il pc e ripulito per bene all'interno...ma nel caso queste temperature si dovessero confermare, dite che è azzardato, per l'usura del pc sul lungo periodo, installarci gentoo? (senza appoggiarsi a computer esterni e quindi compilando tutto in loco).

 

Il pc è progettato per lavorare a manetta.

Ovviamente come tutte le cose al mondo è soggetto ad usura 

Ma a MIO avviso una installazione e qualche saltuaria compilazione per gli aggiornamenti non credo che ne riduca così drasticamente la vita.

Già che lo devi "spolverare" , se sei in grado , cambierei anche la pasta termica   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Se hai ancora dubbi in questione Gentoo non la installerai mai. Vinci i tuoi dubbi ... occorre anche "osare" più del dovuto in alcune situazioni.

----------

## Kranji

Alla fine ho deciso.

Domani, se ho tempo, faccio la pulizia interna (purtroppo non sono in grado di cambiare la pasta termica, ma mi informerò e vedrò, casomai proverò poi più avanti)

Poi faccio un rapido test di compilazione su Arch: nel migliore dei casi recupererò qualche grado, nel peggiore non cambierà nulla.

A questo punto parto con l'installazione di Gentoo al posto di Arch, deciso.

Poi valuterò di volta in volta se continuare ad usarlo oppure no a seconda del tempo che passerò a stressare la cpu. Alla fine non credo che qualche giorno di stress per l'installazione sia deleterio...magari cercherò, una volta installata, di non aggiornare ogni giorno qualcosa ad ogni avanzamento di versione ma aspettare e scegliere di volta in volta cosa e quando conviene aggiornare...

Grazie a tutti per le risposte ^^

----------

## pierino_89

Dato che la temperatura è il tuo punto critico, puoi decidere di "perdere tempo" riducendo la parallelizzazione e quindi facendo lavorare meno il processore.

Come potrai facilmente notare, compilare il kernel con "make -j1" o "make -j6" comporta una grossa differenza in termini di tempo e uso cpu, provali e trova il valore adeguato.

Puoi fare la stessa cosa nel "gestore di pacchetti" di Gentoo con la variabile MAKEOPTS e l'opzione -j (che non è il -j di make). Esistono anche opzioni più avanzate tipo --load-average, ma non sono una scienza esatta.

Ricordati che puoi fare gli aggiornamenti di Gentoo in chroot mentre usi Debian, quindi non rimarresti col pc inutilizzabile durante la compilazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Kranji

@pierino_89

L'ho notato ieri facendo il test da Arch che è possibile decidere la parallelizzazione dei processori con quel comando...il tutto sta' a vedere quanto effettivamente ci perdo in termini di tempo rispetto a quel è l'effettivo vantaggio in termini di temperatura. Farò qualche test di sicuro per la configurazione adeguata...

Un'ultima cosa...

Durante l'installazione (ricordo che compilerò tutto in loco sul portatile stesso) è meglio tenerla o toglierla la batteria?

----------

## Kranji

Direi che i miei problemi erano esageratamente eccessivi...

Oggi ho fatto la pulizia interna (la ventola era piena di polvere) e ora sto facendo un rapido test di compilazione del kernel da ArchLinux...con tutte le cpu al 100% sto compilando con una massima di 67° (ieri era 87°). E' vero che oltre alla pulizia ho preferito testare con il coperchio sotto aperto, di conseguenza la base con la ventola su cui è appoggiato il portatile spara direttamente sul processore...ma 67° non sono 87° xD

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto, se devi lasciare il pc a ravanare per giorni a più di 80° non è il caso, alla lunga lo schianterai di sicuro.

Non c'è solo la cpu ma anche la RAM ed i controller che non hanno sensore di temperatura dedicato come le cpu.

Un kernel adeguatamente ottimizzato per RCU&NUMA (CONFIG_MAXSMP=N, CONFIG_NR_CPUS,CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT,CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT etc.), usare il giusto governor, non impostare  */etc/make.conf¹ wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j9"
> 
> PORTAGE_NICENESS=-20
> 
> PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 1 -p \${PID}"

 prima di essere sicuri che non danno problemi ed evitare di usarli in prima installazione e grossi aggiornamenti sono le prime ovvie precauzioni.

Non mi sento di dirti vai tranquillo perché a farlo temo che l'imbecille di turno (e la mia signature la dice lunga su come la penso) leggendo non c'è problema possa accanirsi a surriscaldare il proprio portatile finché non è cotto per poi lamentarsi che gentoo brucia i pc o che ho dato suggerimenti sbagliat.

Stessa cosa per i dischi a stato solido, non è che gento non ci va, basta compilare in RAM come viene a qualsiasi persona razionale dotata di sufficienti conoscenze sul funzionamento del sistema ma il cretino che parte a creare quotidianamente migliaia di file usa e getta per compilare sul disco anche non è igienico ed in ogni caso ne accorcerà la vita c'è sempre.

Vai avanti e bada che il problema c'è, quindi procedi con cautela. Se non ti convince compila solo quando se in giro per vedere cosa combina.

Quella della batteria è una cosa un tantino strana.

Su quella ciofeca di HP che ho (governor ondemand) tenendola la ventola va subito a manetta ma non ho verificato di quanto scaldi in più, credo che sia un automatismo suo visto che ho lo stesso comportamento sotto windozz.

Se vuoi puoi fare una prova falla ma non credo che incida più di tanto.

¹ i soliti noti evitino di sghignazzare troppo

----------

## Kranji

Con la pulizia della ventola ho recuperato quasi 20° di temperatura rispetto al test di ieri (entrambi da ArchLinux)

Poco fa ho finito una prima fase di installazione: ho compilato il mio primo kernel. Il sistema parte e le temperature, durante la compilazione le temperature son state accettabili (non avendo sensori installati non saprei dire esattamente, ma il computer tutt'altro che scottava e la ventola non faceva troppo rumore). Ovviamente a man mano che avanzo nell'installazione terrò sempre tutto maggiormente sotto controllo per vedere fin dove la situazione è accettabile e appena possibile installerò lm_sensors. Come ho detto prima mi impunterò su Gentoo fintanto che vedo una situazione temperature è accettabile, e per ora fino a questo momento così pare...

Per quanto riguarda le configurazioni di make.config per ora mi sono limitato a seguire alla lettera la guida, sulle ottimizzazioni ci penserò in seguito...

In ogni caso credo di aver fatto qualche pasticcio con il kernel e Gentoo non mi rileva le schede di rete...Prossimamente cercherò di capire dove xD

Solo una cosa voglio chiedervi ora: seguendo la guida non si è parlato di compilazione in Ram, di conseguenza la mia prima compilazione è avvenuta con impostazioni di default.

Come faccio ad impostarla? (in ogni caso domani prima di provare ad aggiustare la scheda di rete mi informerò facendo qualche ricerca)

Per ora sono esausto abbastanza...

----------

## pierino_89

 *Kranji wrote:*   

> Ovviamente a man mano che avanzo nell'installazione terrò sempre tutto maggiormente sotto controllo per vedere fin dove la situazione è accettabile e appena possibile installerò lm_sensors.

 

La temperatura puoi già vederla, dato che se ne occupa il modulo del kernel coretemp.

Non è molto comodo, ma:

```

cat /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp*_input
```

ti restituisce la temperatura di tutti i core (dividi per 1000 per ottenere il valore reale).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo una cosa voglio chiedervi ora: seguendo la guida non si è parlato di compilazione in Ram, di conseguenza la mia prima compilazione è avvenuta con impostazioni di default.
> 
> Come faccio ad impostarla? (in ogni caso domani prima di provare ad aggiustare la scheda di rete mi informerò facendo qualche ricerca)

 

Se hai l'opzione -pipe nelle CFLAGS parte della compilazione sarà già in ram, se invece vuoi proprio montare in ram la cartella temporanea cerca "tmpfs" nel forum e vedrai che trovi subito qualcosa.

----------

## ago

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> - in un ambiente chroot  con la macchina più prestante ti crei i pacchetti binari da installare su quell'altra.
> 
> - sempre in chroot della macchina prestante ti quello che ti serve e poi fai un rsync (in rete o passando per le varie pennine USB/Dischi esterni)
> 
>  poi nella macchina destinata al SO ti configuri solo il bootloader e qualche pacchetto e l'fstab
> ...

 

Io uso una situazione simile alla tua, forse leggermente più comoda.

Anziché usare un chroot, uso una virtual machine con qemu. Nelle opzioni di default di emerge uso -b in modo da poter creare i binari e ho settato nginx in modo da avere un fileserver su /usr/portage/packages.

Sul pc in cui mi servono i binari non devo fare nient'altro che usare emerge -g e lui scarica in binari nella rete locale.

----------

## djinnZ

continuo a trovare più pratico lanciare etc-update e poi lanciare quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y come da script in suggerimenti, ovvio che poi devi usare un mount sicuro.

----------

## sabayonino

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io uso una situazione simile alla tua, forse leggermente più comoda.
> 
> Anziché usare un chroot, uso una virtual machine con qemu. Nelle opzioni di default di emerge uso -b in modo da poter creare i binari e ho settato nginx in modo da avere un fileserver su /usr/portage/packages.
> ...

 

Qemu non l'ho mai utilizzzato per cui non posso valutare.

i binari non me li creo. avendo pc in rete con caratteristiche diverse i binari non mi serrvono.

il chroot che utilizzo , sync e lo snapshot del(i) piccolini , sono automatizzati da script/alias per cui con un paio di comandi me la cavo senza troppi casotti   :Mr. Green: 

Il "testing" preferisco farlo direttamente sul pc. (non ho nessun servizio vitale essendo quasi tutti dei client dedicati a boinc   :Rolling Eyes:   a parte un paio di pc per uso quotidiano)

la cosa importante è ottenere lo stesso risultanto utilizzando più metodi (pratici o meno)

Dipende sembre dalle esigenze che si hanno   :Wink: 

Tornando al portatile in questione , credo che non sia una impresa titanica (ovviamente con le dovute minime conoscienzre).

Ho "maltrattato" un eeepc 1x900Mhz con xfce,firefox e 4 cavolatine ... non mi ha maledetto.l'ho mantenuto per un anno (branca stabile) con la sola ccache abilitata prima di darlo via e le compilazioni per aggiornamenti si contavano sulle dita di una mano nell'arco di un mese circa)

poi dipende sempre da come lo si vuole utilizzare il pc. se si vuole essere dei "merge" dipendenti , si abilita "~"  si lancia uno o due  sync giornalieri alla ricerca degli aggiornamenti    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se vuoi far testing, oltre che compilare, c'è anche lxc se è per questo, stessi vantaggi di schroot/chroot ma in più puoi anche fermare l'elaborazione se ti servono risorse, carichi l'intero sistema e non solo le librerie etc..

Il problema del surriscaldamento si pone quando lo lasci la notte a compilare ed insisti.

In realtà se aggiorni tutti i giorni il problema del surriscaldamento su un i5 od un i7 recente non si pone, il peggio del peggio è libreoffice in un paio d'ore, di norma stai sotto la mezz'ora installazione compresa.

Se non ce la fai vuol dire che anche un rip od una conversione video ti sono impossibili.

----------

## Javaskit

Kranji,

Uso un HP Pavilion dv6700 con un Intel Core 2 Duo su cui ho installato e uso (con soddisfazione    :Cool:  )  Gentoo. Non avendo a disposizione un altro PC su cui eseguire le compilazioni, compilo tutti i pacchetti su questo portatile. Siccome non aggiorno molto di frequente (circa ogni sei mesi), quasi tutte le volte il PC deve compilare più di un Gigabyte di pacchetti; questo richiede molto tempo (in realtà non è un grosso problema visto che lo lascio lavorare la notte) e fa salire inevitabilmente la temperatura del processore intorno agli 85° e anche di più. Per risolvere questo problema ho diminuito la frequenza massima della CPU da 2100MHZ a 1200 MHz quando la temperatura della CPU diventava superiore ai 55°. Per fare questo ho usato il programma 

cpufreqd

```

[I] sys-power/cpufreqd

     Available versions:  2.4.2 (~)2.4.2-r1 (~)2.4.2-r2 {{acpi apm lm_sensors nforce2 nvidia pmu}}

     Installed versions:  2.4.2-r2(02:51:47 08/12/2012)(acpi lm_sensors nvidia -apm -nforce2 -pmu)

     Homepage:            http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Cpufreqd

     Description:         CPU Frequency Daemon

```

ho compilato il kernel con il supporto al 'CPU Frequency scaling' e ho selezionato il governor ondemand. 'CPU Frequency scaling' permette di cambiare dinamicamente la frequenza della CPU. In poche parole, quando la CPU supera i 55°, la sua frequenza massima passa da 2100 MHz a 1200 MHz determinando una diminuzione importante della temperatura. Con questo approccio, durante un aggiornamento completo, la CPU ha una temperatura intorno ai 70°. Questo chiaramente comporta un drastico calo delle prestazioni che è il prezzo da pagare per non riscaldare troppo la CPU. Infine, per cercare di non stressare troppo il disco fisso, compilo tutto in RAM. Questi sono gli accorgimenti che io ho adottato per evitare di danneggiare il portatile e che per ora sembrano funzionare.

----------

## saverik

Ciao ,

premesso che non sono proprio un genio per quanto riguarda linux,vi dico che uso gentoo proprio per questo motivo.

Ho usato quasi tutte le distribuzioni del pianeta   :Very Happy:  sul mio portatile.

Alla fine mi sono fermato a gentoo proprio perchè veste perfettamente il mio portatile lo fa lavorare leggero,fresco e scattante.

Siccome ho poco tempo per cercare soluzioni più eleganti e funzionali, aggiorno,ricompilo, etc etc  una volta al mese con tutto quello che ne consegue.

Devo dire che nell'uso quotidiano che ne faccio il mio portatile ha una durata della batteria di quasi il 40% in più rispetto a win7/8 e del 50 % che con ubuntu/arch/etc.

Voglio anche dire che con Gnome2 invece di xfce4 i consumi erano adirittura  piu' bassi!!!!

I programmi che impiegano più tempo a compilarsi sono Chromium e Libreoffice.

Uso il portatile principalmente per internet e qualche video .foglio di calcolo il tutto in wireless.

Quindi per concludere sono pienamente concorde sul fatto che usare gentoo per i portatili sia un ottima scelta!!!

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho tempo per leggere tutte le risposte, ma lo farò.

Volevo rassicurarti con la mia esperienza.

7 anni (quasi 8 ) che compilo sul mio vecchio Pavilion DV8002ea (Processore AMD Turion™ 64 ML-30, Scheda grafica ATI RADEON® XPRESS 200M IGP: appositamente aquistato per installarci Gentoo) ed è ancora vivo e vegeto.

Ho solo aggiunto RAM per arrivare a 2GB.

La temperatura non supera i 70°C durante la compilazione (tranne un periodo in cui arrivava a temperature di 90°C, salvo poi "accorgermi" che necessitava una pulizia), nemmeno di libreoffice (  :Wink:  ).

----------

